# Ufc 83



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Mar 18, 2008)

Here are my picks and reminder not to bet on my picks. I can't pick between Matt Serra & GSP because I know people in both camps, so I can't win.

UFC 83: APRIL 19, 2008 IN CANADA
venue: Bell Centre in Montreal

Main Card Bouts:
-Matt Serra vs. Georges St. Pierre 
-*Rich Franklin* vs. Travis Lutter
-*Nate Quarry* vs. Kalib Starnes
-*Michael Bisping* vs. Charles McCarthy
-*Mac Danzig* vs. Mark Bocek

Preliminary Bouts:
-*Jason MacDonald* vs. Joe Doerksen
-*Sam Stout* vs. Rich Clementi
-Kuniyoshi Hironaka vs. *Jonathan Goulet*
-*Alan Belcher* vs. Jason Day

-*Cain Velasquez* vs. Brad Morris
-*Ed Herman* vs. Demian Maia

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## PictonMA (Mar 18, 2008)

I will be very, very, very surprised if GSP doesn't own Serra like he did Hughes and Koscheck.  I wouldn't want to be Serra going into this fight.

I'm with you on all of your picks except Stout vs Clementi.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 19, 2008)

This is one of those cards where all the other fights are pretty meaningless.  Everyone is waiting for GSP vs. Serra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think 
GSP will dominate as I feel he was caught napping last time.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 19, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This is one of those cards where all the other fights are pretty meaningless. Everyone is waiting for GSP vs. Serra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree.  GSP didn't prepare well for their first fight, and I think got up in the whole idea of being champion and celebrated a little too much.  I think the fight will be over in the first round.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Mikey has been busy training, thought you'd like to see!


http://www.bisping.tv/


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 19, 2008)

I think GSP will win this time. 
I think he underestimated Serra the first time and he won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Odin (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll be honest i dont think its true that GSP didnt train for the fight, i think he trained just as hard for that fight that he did foe every other fight he has had, i think what we need to remember is that even the best in the world can get caught and thats all that happened to gsp he got caught and got dropped.

I think this time he will give Matt Serra less space, i think he will increase the pace on Serra from the get go.....i dont think it will be a long fight.


I look forward to seeing Bisping at middle weight, he was not as big as some of the other light heavyweights this could be a good weight for him....although with Silva at the top of the game with no one even seeming like they can get near him ( i have even heard romours that Silva wants to have a boxing match with roy jones jr ?!?!? )  i dont think bisping would be a champion at this weight.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2008)

GSP will win by knockout in the second round


----------



## thetruth (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not sure Serra will be owned by GSP.  However I don't like his chances if he keeps it standing again as I believe Serra caught him unawares. I'm not sure GSP realised Serra could bang so well.  Serra is an exceptional grappler so should look at trying to get it to the ground.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2008)

I see this going to the ground as well and GSP beating Serra there as well.  What Odin said was true in that anyone can get caught on any given day.  The other fight was Serra's day but I am betting it does not happen again this weekend.


----------

